# Burbot in SE Michigan



## burbotman (Feb 20, 2001)

Has anyone caught burbot in Lake Erie's western basin or in the huron and Saginaw river?Or anywhere in Southern Michigan?


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Im pretty sure there is some in the lower huron but not positive. If you find any, let me know


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

There was one caught at Flat Rock last year. But I wouldn't take that as an indicator that there is a substantial population in L.Erie. Most likely one of those flukes that pop up every now and again.


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

We got one last year on the bass opener in a lake in the Pinckney Recreation Area. Only one I have ever seen.


----------



## jb10 (May 14, 2001)

Have caught a few from the St. Clair River.


----------



## burbotman (Feb 20, 2001)

Tattoo Mike,jb10,and YPSIFLY, are you sure that they were Burbot and not Dogfish? Burbot are mottled brown and yellow,have a single whisker on their chin and have a fin on both sides that run half of their body and have no scales.Dogfish have a fin that runs on the top of their body and has prominent scales.


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

That's pretty interesting catching one in Pinckney. Is there a native population in one of the lakes? Maybe Pickeral or Crystal Lake, since they are deeper.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2002)

Burbot are often confused with Bowfin. Burbot are somewhat smaller than Bowfin as well.


----------



## burbotman (Feb 20, 2001)

I've caught Burbot in Grand Traverse bay with the largest being 33" and 11 lbs.I've heard that all the Great lakes have them as well as some of the larger inland lakes like Crystal in Benzie county and Torch lake.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

I remember reading that decent Burbot fishing can be had from the peirs at Caseville, and Port Austin.

I Know thats not the answer to your question, but thats not a bad drive!


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Burbotman,
This was a burbot without a doubt.


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

Well, hmm I really dont know what it was. Someone fishing near us said it was a burbot. I found the pic we took of it its on my pic page. Let me know what it was.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/user_gallery/TattooMike/index.html


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Here's a good link for a discription of most fish.
http://www.seagrant.wisc.edu/greatlakesfish/framefish.html


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

I wish I could see the tail, the bowfin have a prominent circle. My vote is for burbot.


----------



## jb10 (May 14, 2001)

I guess I was wrong. I must have been catching Bowfin because they all had a large black dot near the tail.


----------



## walleye magnet (Mar 4, 2001)

HEY BURBOTMAN,
MY LARGEST IS 34", FROM WEST BAY. WHEN ICEFISHING FOR PERCH, YOU'LL CATCH A FEW. WE CATCH A LOT OF DOGFISH, IN THE ST. CLAIR RIVER, ALSO PERCH FISHING WITH MINNOWS. 
WALLEYE MAGNET
PS. TATTOO MIKE, THATS A DOGFISH.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2002)

That is 100% dogfish(bowfin)


----------

